
Life Inside an Accelerator - utkarsh_apoorva
http://blog.quicklyapp.co/life-inside-an-accelerator/
======
networkjester
Definitely a good article. Not sure why I opened it thinking it'd be a write
up about life working at a particle accelerator... Which would have been
awesome, but I digress.

------
utkarsh_apoorva
We thought that there could be a good discussion on what are the advantages of
being inside a startup accelerator (like [http://jfdi.asia](http://jfdi.asia))
vis-a-vis doing it all on your own. There is very little written by the
incubatees themselves, so for entrepreneurs considering the benefits (that
goes beyond just mentoring) against giving equity is difficult to judge. Hope
this article helps.

~~~
bjones53
I hope more entrepreneurs that attend accelerators follow your lead and
discuss their experiences; it would be great to hear how accelerators and
incubators are differentiating themselves from their alumni.

------
reborn426
This was a good article

------
harshitweb17256
Appknox also mentioned in their... #jfdiasia

